# LGB pictorial guide to their product line



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes I come across pictures in back issues of magazines showing LGB models that I never knew existed. I have their 2006 boudn catalog and a few older ones from the 1970s-1980, but nothing comprehensive. I have seen on EBay older Greenberg Collector's Guides. I am looking for something that shows the LGB line as it existed up until around 10-15 years ago. With the demise of LGB or at least its complication, I wondered if there was a website or (preferably) a published book that had information/history on the LGB line. Basically, the older stuff up until the past decade. I don't care about values but want lots of pictures. 

Are Greenberg guides like this, or are they just item numbers with valuations? Any suggestions? If it makes a difference, I mostly care about the European models side of things, and not the American ones so much.

Thanks.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB Kalmbach and Greenberg guides do not have photos of all. It has been a while since I have seen a Christman (SP?) guide from Germany, but others may help you there. 

Other options may be on line. The LGB-Much site has history and scanned catalogs up to '78 or so. The LGB Gartenbahn Datenbank site is also good, but with it being a group effort, is not fully complete but has a lot of stuff and even some non-LGB items there too. 

The G-Spur club of Austria had some information online and a Czech group too. 

If you spend time on the German Google search engine (google.de) there is a wealth of information.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The best publication for older LGB from 1968 until 1997 is the "Official Guide to LGB" By Roth and Doggett. 
It doesn't have that many pictures in it, but tehy tried to identify every variation of LGB locos, cars that were ever made including a lot of third party products. 
Greenberg Collector guides I found are just abbreviated copyies of that book. 
The book is hard to find and quite expensive at this point - I've seen it for $150 to $200.- 

The Gartenbahn database is intended to include all Large Scale trains of all manufacturers but the majority of entries are currently LGB, close to 2000 at this time. 
LGB-Much has a nce history with some pictures, but it's in German. 

Just a general note - don't assume that every LGB model you see in a catalogue or in an old magazine actually made it into production. Some didn't at all and others were somewhat different than shown originally in the catalogue.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 03 Dec 2010 05:14 PM 


Just a general note - don't assume that every LGB model you see in a catalogue or in an old magazine actually made it into production. Some didn't at all and others were somewhat different than shown originally in the catalogue. 

True. One of the more famous items was the grey work car/caboose.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. I will keep my eyes peeled at train shows now.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One trick on the LGB Kalmbach book, or any LGB book for that matter, is to search in book sections of eBay or with book dealers. They are much more expensive when listed on eBay in the G scale section. I paid around $40 for my copy.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

not any more -tired this recently after you recomended it and sellers are hip i think



but if you want to learn about older lgb- 
i suggest that you start with the greenberg and read it-its actually very infomrative and interesting

and 
older garden railway magazines-pre kalmback-like 1988 aand up to 1994 or so-lots of pics but wont be as lgb focused -but for the product reviews on LGB-and even thenit may not be what you want to know 

then if you can, slowly get older lgb catalogs-often at train shows or on line they can be inexpensive (or were ) 
they often overlap with pictures from years before as well as newly revised product 

so if i were to recommend a course of action and not too much money, as a start -i might get every other year -say starting with 85,88, 91, 95, 98, 2001, 2003, 2006

while not comprehensive it will more or less cover many of the offerings and styles and help you get a feel for production years-
you can then supplement-

and even the thin little odd year paper catalo supplements sometimes are the only place an item appears 


good luck


----------

